# Handles



## chefitt (Dec 23, 2014)

How much are ur handles? G
ot alot of knifes that need to be rehandle let me know please and ty


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks for asking. I sent you a PM. If you cannot see that, you may need a few more posts before they get activated. But you can also reach me at customorders (at) japanesehandles.com.

Mahalo,

Stefan


----------



## LordRatner (Dec 26, 2014)

Are you taking orders now?

Seth


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks for asking. I currently tell eveyone to check back with me late January, early February to see where I am and what else I might take on. Right now I am trying to work on the old orders. Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## Sparklepony (Mar 21, 2015)

apicius9 said:


> Thanks for asking. I currently tell eveyone to check back with me late January, early February to see where I am and what else I might take on. Right now I am trying to work on the old orders. Thanks,
> 
> Stefan




Are you taking any new orders yet? Your handles are gorgeous!


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 29, 2015)

Just saw your other post and checked here, sorry I did not see your question earlier. I am still juggling too many jobs and back orders, so I am currently not accepting any new orders, sorry. I will make it known here if/when things change.

Stefan


----------



## Sparklepony (Mar 29, 2015)

Ok thanks!! Glad you are keeping busy


----------

